# New Homeowner looking for advice on concrete driveway repair



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Some of that just needs " mud-jacking", others need total replacement.

Yes use expansion joint material.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

This what happens when you don't prep the gravel and pour concrete on unstable dirt.
If you replace just part of it and prep properly it will react to moisture and still be a mismatch. One side looks newer, that might be worth keeping.


----------



## parsons256 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for the Reply's guys!!

From what i can tell part of the driveway is newer, and the part that is caving in is original. My plan is to completely cut out the two sections that are crumbling at the front of the driveway, put some gravel down and rent a tamper before framing it and pouring the new sections. 

I'm just not sure what the best plan of attack is for the concrete at the garage entrance and side of the house. I'm not sure if I should be looking at getting that lifted by mud jacking or cut away a piece and re-pour it. I'm thinking if I leave it and do nothing the concrete in my garage or the garage foundation will start to be affected.

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... Down by the road, I'd bust it out along the seams there now, 'n repour along the same seams, puttin' back, the 1 yer takin' out,.....

Up by the garage threshold, mudjackin' would be ideal,.....

Along the side, I can't tell what's goin' on,....


----------



## parsons256 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Bondo 

Ya sorry the picture at the side of the house is not the best. Basically the concrete is slanted towords the garage foundation allong the side so water is flowing towoards the garage foundation. 

Thanks
Chris


----------

